# Seat Bottom



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking to get a new seat bottom I have a good top part but after a couple of hours i am about to die .Which bottom is the best for all day comfort or do I need to buy awhole new seat?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I suffer from no butt syndrome. I think I'm going to try something like this . 




On that seat you have you can remove the bottom and keep the back support.
You can also add foam to your bottom coushin. dthomas on this forum has added foam on the bottom of his seat the privious owner did it but, I'm sure he wouldn't mind posting pics and letting us know if it helps any.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ox, really? How good are we feeling tonight! I only say this because I had a little trouble reading your last post.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

i have been looking at the surf to summit bottoms but do not know which one is best but you are right my lack of a butt makes for a long day!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol sorry it was on my phone and I was sleepy on the pain meds . Should be easier to understand now and Azevedo not sure if u suffer from it but my phone likes to change words I ment that I suffer from it.


----------

